# تقطير المياة بطريقة Mixed bed unit



## نعمة الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو من إخوانى الأعضاء الكرام أصحاب الخبرات فى هذا المجال المساعدة والشرح ...

لقد قرأت سابقاً لأحد الأعضاء أن تقطير المياه بهذه الطريقة لايكلف أكثر من 220 جنيه فقط ، ولكنه لم يشرح أية تفاصيل.

وسؤالى هو .... مامدى مصداقية ماقرأت ؟؟ وطلبى هو .... شرح الطريقة بالتفصيل لو أمكن.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم طريقة تنقية الماء بواسطة mix bed تعتمد على مواصفات الماء المراد معالجته حيث يمكن ان تستخدم بعد وحدة ro او بادخال مرحلتين قبلها cation & anion وموضوع التكلفة يعتمد على كمية الانتاج التي تصمم الوحدة بناءا علية .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عود حميد وشكرى موصول بالحب للأستاذ / نبيل عواد البخارى ، وأحيط علم سيادتكم بأننى أريد انتاج كمية 1 طن من المياة المقطرة إعتمادً على مياه الشرب "الحنفية" وذلك بغرض إستخدامها فى المنظفات الصناعية .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عند استخدام وحدات التبادل الايوني تحتاج الى حوالي 5 لتر رزن موجب و5 لتر رزن سالب 
اضافة الى 2.5 + 2.5 لتر للمبادل المزدوج (خليط ) لانتاج 1 متر مكعب وبعد ذلك تحتاج لتنشيط الرزن واعادة استخدامة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (14 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى العزيز .... أشكرك على ردك الكريم .

وأطمع فى مزيد من كرمك بالمزيد من الإيضاح والشرح وإن تيسر مقروناً بالتكلفة المبدئية، لأننى كما ذكرت لك آنفاً ليست لدى أى خبرة فى هذا المجال.

خالص تحياتى وتقديرى ....​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم سعر لتر الريزن الموجب بحدود 5 دولار بينما الرزن السالب اللتر ب 10 دولار تقريبا اما الاوعية فبالامكان تصنيعها محليا عندك من مواسير ال bvc وبالتالي التكلفة لن تكون عالية وتحتاج الى حامض هيدروكلوريك وصودا كاوية لاعادة التنشيط للاستخدام مرة ثانية وهكذا . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## zicaaa (16 أكتوبر 2011)

هل ارتفاع نسبة الاملاح عن 10 ppm يؤثر على ال mixed bed


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي زيكا السلام عليكم
نسبة الاملاح 10 ppm نسبة قليله وتأثيرها يرتبط بالزمن اي يزيد زمن التشغيل للمبادل عند نزول تركيز الاملاح وفي الوضع العادي تكون نسبة الاملاح الذائبة في مياه الشرب اكثر بكثير من هذا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------

